
Will Google Acquire Salesforce? - Andromeda88
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-salesforce-cloud-platform-spinout-analyst-prediction-2020-1
======
AdriaanvRossum
To see the article without their pay wall or invasive trackers:
[https://outline.com/WLcM9f](https://outline.com/WLcM9f)

